# how low will the Pinarello go



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=6083

frameset went from 5500 to 3999... still way to pricey for my blood. whats the lowest you bike experts think it will go? i'd buy at 1999.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

It might go that low but chances are your size will be sold out by then. Unless you need a frame that is at one end of the size spectrum.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

Really $9200 for Dura Ace?? thats crazy...i hope the frame gets to $1999 for you...


----------



## E.J.2 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hippienflipflops said:


> Really $9200 for Dura Ace?? thats crazy...i hope the frame gets to $1999 for you...


That is for Di2..... $6,945 for DA7900......


----------



## longcat (Nov 8, 2008)

I heard they explode anyway, and I have even seen pics of it right here in this forum so I wouldnt buy it either way, maybe for 199.99 otherwise no.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Eh, who cares?*

That is an ugly ass bike. Looks like it was left in the dryer overnight. Pinarello's heyday is long over. Too many other great frames out there for less.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

loudog said:


> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=6083
> 
> frameset went from 5500 to 3999... still way to pricey for my blood. whats the lowest you bike experts think it will go? i'd buy at 1999.



Pinarello must have flooded the US market with those things in 2008. Two different bike shops with which I am familiar never had Pinarellos until 2008 and both of them have been pushing 2008 models that they have not been able to sell. Given that I bought a new bike six months ago, I have not been looking at frames lately, so I am now sure how much the bike shops are selling them for right now. But, if you really like the bike, you might want to check around to see what kind of deals you can get on a 2008. I think that there are a lot of them around.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Classic steel Pinarellos were some of the nicest looking bikes made. The newer ones are just plain fugly, IMHO.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't like your chances of them going that low, at least not yet.

Funny how the looks of Pinarello polarise opinion.....just like any true work of art!!!

That said, I'm not too sold on the cosmetics of the FP7 myself


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

i only like the black. the other frame i am coveting is the BMC Pro Machine - i rode one last year and was super impressed.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Not sure why they list 5.5K since I believe in 08 they were 5.2K -- CC is good at listing high MSRP's. Call them up - they had some deals on 08's built with Chorus 11 month or so back.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

loudog said:


> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=6083
> frameset went from 5500 to 3999... still way to pricey for my blood. whats the lowest you bike experts think it will go? i'd buy at 1999.


Only way your going to find a $2K Prince is on eBay or pro-deal sponsorship.
No retailer will ever advertise a price that low for fear of losing their dealership from Gita (US). Even on left over-stock.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

longcat said:


> I heard they explode anyway, and I have even seen pics of it right here in this forum so I wouldnt buy it either way, maybe for 199.99 otherwise no.


That was a F4:13 (entry level) and very questionable as to it's actual demise.
Regardless, I'm sure Nani & Fausto are mourning the loss of your business


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

longcat said:


> I heard they explode anyway, and I have even seen pics of it right here in this forum so I wouldnt buy it either way, maybe for 199.99 otherwise no.


I heard Alejandro Valverde exploded his Prince all the way to the Pro Tour title last year...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I got my 2008 Price for $2,800 from my LBS last month. The color choices were limited, but they happened to have the color I wanted (orange and black) in the size I wanted actually in stock.

I'm quite happy with it. I like the looks of the Prince a lot. The ride quality is excellent, though I think carbon wheels do take a bit of the chatter out of the road. I ride mine with Reynolds SDV66 tubies and the combination is perfect, I think. YMMV.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

QQUIKM3 said:


> That is an ugly ass bike. Looks like it was left in the dryer overnight. Pinarello's heyday is long over. Too many other great frames out there for less.


Your a ****wit!


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

longcat said:


> I heard they explode anyway, and I have even seen pics of it right here in this forum so I wouldnt buy it either way, maybe for 199.99 otherwise no.


Please compare apples to apples. This is a 50HMK Prince were talking about. Not a 30HMK F4:13. Plus, that guy's story gets more elaborate every time he shares it in his broken English. 

The Prince, once ridden, is absolutely mind blowing. It's a stiff bike that goes forward very fast and very easily.


----------



## longcat (Nov 8, 2008)

I still think it sucks to buy a frame for over 2k and while just riding along it explodes, even if its an entrylevel frame. I'm sure its a nice ride but why take a chance.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

longcat said:


> I still think it sucks to buy a frame for over 2k and while just riding along it explodes, even if its an entrylevel frame. I'm sure its a nice ride but why take a chance.



LMAO.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I demo'ed the Prince from CC.

Nice bike with no heart. Does it all well but just had ne personality, a bit wooden with very little rider feedback. 

Will say the the front of the bike feels like it is carved from stone. Very stiff.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ewitz said:


> I demo'ed the Prince from CC.
> Nice bike with no heart. Does it all well but just had ne personality, a bit wooden with very little rider feedback.
> Will say the the front of the bike feels like it is carved from stone. Very stiff.


YMMV... not a bike designed for everyone, certainly not for you... boo hoo
The Prince is a race bike, plain & simple, not a comfort bike.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

rhauft said:


> YMMV... not a bike designed for everyone, certainly not for you... boo hoo
> The Prince is a race bike, plain & simple, not a comfort bike.


As opposed to the VXRS and 585?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ewitz said:


> As opposed to the VXRS and 585?


Different strokes for different folks. I wouldn't want eveyone riding my bike anyway. 
That's why Trek & Specialized out sell all other brands combined.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

rhauft said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I wouldn't want eveyone riding my bike anyway.
> That's why Trek & Specialized out sell all other brands combined.


Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Curious what you ended up with from CC? I have considered doing their demo program on a few occasions...



ewitz said:


> I demo'ed the Prince from CC.
> 
> Nice bike with no heart. Does it all well but just had ne personality, a bit wooden with very little rider feedback.
> 
> Will say the the front of the bike feels like it is carved from stone. Very stiff.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

terrain said:


> Curious what you ended up with from CC? I have considered doing their demo program on a few occasions...


Nothing. 

It was much easier and almost as cheap to use CC's demo program rather than flying with one of my bikes. The extra cost of a rental big enough to fit both the bike box and my family and the airline charges and hassles dissuade me from travelling with my own box.

I get to the condo and the front desk has a box waiting for me with my demo bike. Takes about 20 minutes of assembly and I am on the road. Returning it is just as easy, repack and drop it at a local courier/PO.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

That is a great idea! What bike/groupo did they ship to you? Wheels? -- I'll have to check to see if they charge the same price to ship to Hawaii (I'm guessing they will have to charge more ) - Would love to have another Prince in H for a week.


----------



## E.J.2 (Dec 29, 2008)

terrain said:


> That is a great idea! What bike/groupo did they ship to you? Wheels? -- I'll have to check to see if they charge the same price to ship to Hawaii (I'm guessing they will have to charge more ) - Would love to have another Prince in H for a week.


I looked, thinking seriously about getting a bike shipped from CC to Kauai for a trip I am taking. Looks(from the website, I did not call) like they do not ship out of the lower 48..... 

If you find something different, please tell.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

call them. they are my LBS and are pretty cool. you may have to pay a little extra but i bet they will work with you.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

ewitz said:


> Nothing.
> 
> It was much easier and almost as cheap to use CC's demo program rather than flying with one of my bikes. The extra cost of a rental big enough to fit both the bike box and my family and the airline charges and hassles dissuade me from travelling with my own box.
> 
> I get to the condo and the front desk has a box waiting for me with my demo bike. Takes about 20 minutes of assembly and I am on the road. Returning it is just as easy, repack and drop it at a local courier/PO.


Ships with Red shifters and force derailleurs/brakes and Reynolds Solitude wheels.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

ewitz said:


> Nothing.
> 
> It was much easier and almost as cheap to use CC's demo program rather than flying with one of my bikes. The extra cost of a rental big enough to fit both the bike box and my family and the airline charges and hassles dissuade me from travelling with my own box.
> 
> I get to the condo and the front desk has a box waiting for me with my demo bike. Takes about 20 minutes of assembly and I am on the road. Returning it is just as easy, repack and drop it at a local courier/PO.


Ships with Red shifters and force derailleurs/brakes and Reynolds Solitude wheels.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Definitely would be a all that I need for a vacation ride!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I love my 3:13. It looks beautiful with its new Shimano RS80s. My Giant Defy Advanced is just as good a ride, but has much less bling.


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

*FP3-FP6 vs Prince*

I demo'd a Prince and it is a race machine....

how about the FP6 for touring/centuries??


----------

